# [SOLVED] Gateway Driver



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

I have the GM5664 and it is not recognizing my HD DVD Blu Ray Drive at all.
I can't find any drivers online because I do not know the model.
Here is the device name from device manager:

HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW GGC H20N SCSI CDROM Device

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Gateway Driver*

look on the bottom of the drive itself for the model #. this will save you a lot of headaches.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Gateway Driver*

Hi, optical drive drivers are usually installed by the operating system.
You say that the drive is not recognised, yet give details of the drive from Device Manager.
If it shows up in Device Manager, and without any exclamation or question marks beside it's name, then it's being recognised and is installed correctly.

So, what exactly is the problem you are having?
Will it not play discs? Is it flagged in Device Manager?


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Gateway Driver*



Houndog777 said:


> Hi, optical drive drivers are usually installed by the operating system.
> You say that the drive is not recognised, yet give details of the drive from Device Manager.
> If it shows up in Device Manager, and without any exclamation or question marks beside it's name, then it's being recognised and is installed correctly.
> 
> ...


Exclamation, but I edited the registry and it's fine now.
Mark as solved.


----------



## thelt (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Gateway Driver*



Houndog777 said:


> Hi, optical drive drivers are usually installed by the operating system.
> You say that the drive is not recognised, yet give details of the drive from Device Manager.
> If it shows up in Device Manager, and without any exclamation or question marks beside it's name, then it's being recognised and is installed correctly.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem as Seanspade, In device manager there is an exclamation mark in a yellow triangle. When I double click on the device, I get the error message:

*Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)* 

I am having the same problem with any thumb drive I put in it. Other USB devices work in the same USB ports. I am at a loss at what to do next.

I can insert the thumb drives into my laptop and they all work fine. 

If I knew what to edit in the registry I'd try that but I can't find anybody that says what to do. They all said "I edited the registry and now it works". Go figure.


----------



## jaimed1234 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello Thread.... I am new here so please go easy on me....

I have a similar issue with the same drive sean spade posted above. 
HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW GGC-H20N ATA DEVICE

I used a program called PC Pitstop to speed up my machine and it did. However, My dvd drive was no longer able to burn DVDs or CDs. 

Also, upon opening iTunes a message displays saying.... 

"the registry settings used by itunes drivers for importing and burning CDs and DVDs are missing. Please reinstal iTunes."

So i did reinstall and still no changes and still the same message appears every time i start up iTunes.

Every thing works fine exept for not being able to burn CDs or DVDs.

I checked the drive's properties and it shows up with a questionmark to the left of it.

I have not been able to find the drivers for this drive anywhere online not even at the manufactures website and I dread the thought of re-installing my OS.

I dont know if you need any of this but just in case here are my machines specs... 

Lenovo Idea Center K220 running Vista 64-bit Home Premium
2.33 Intel core 2 quad Q8200
4GB Ram
1 TB Hardrive 7200 rpm

Thanks in advance.


----------

